

Show HN: Paleo diet for busy hackers - csentropy
http://fuel.build/###?#

======
mjwhansen
Nice service! $117/wk for organic paleo meals is a really good price.

Suggestions:

1) What is your service area? Right now, it's unclear where you deliver to. 2)
Have a native English speaker read through the website and clean up grammar
and spelling. There are a handful of errors and it's distracting -- though by
no means unintelligible. Just could use a little polishing. 3) When you click
on a recipe, the photo doesn't expand the entire width and there's a little
white line on the right side

~~~
csentropy
Right now we anticipate shipping to all parts of the country. Thanks for the
feedback. We are fixing it now.

~~~
kermitten
I wish the country == Sweden in this case. I would buy it.

Do you consider having the grocery list & recipes available for free since
some of us are not within your service area?

~~~
csentropy
Thanks for your feedback. We are working on making the meal plans and recipes
available for free to all.

